# Verkaufe Haro Dave Mirra 540 air (signature series)



## Typi (11. September 2004)

Tach Leute. Ich habe mir als ich mit BMX anfing am 26.3.2003 direkt mal was dickes gekauft: Ein Mirra 540. In Blau metallic    . Ich dachte das wärs, aber ich hatte nicht genug Spaß dran, um oft genug zu üben, was zu lernen. Also verging mir die Lust dran    . Bin auf Trial umgestiegen. Jedefalls steht jetzt ein noch ziemlich serienmäßiges BMX zum Verkauf. Habe schwarze Felgen mit hohen Flanken drauf. Also nicht mehr die blechernen Serienfelgen. Rote Reifen hab ich drauf, aber wer nich drauf steht, is ja kein Ding, die sind ja auch schnell runter. Neue Nabe und Ritzel hinten, neue Speichen vorn und hinten, wie gesagt, neue Felgen. Als ich angefangen hab, es anzubieten, hab ich mich nochmal n halben Tag dran gesetzt und es richtig schon grund-gereinigt und neu geschmiert    . Hab auch noch zwei Ersatz-Schläuche gefunden. Ich dachte da so an 150. Hab es für 439 gekauft. Und es ist in Top    Zustand! ....pn 
cu *wink*


----------



## bmxartur (11. September 2004)

Hi

Kannst du mir Bilder schicken ?  

Gruß Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tryptamin (11. September 2004)

Hi mail mich mal an bezüglich deines bikes
[email protected]


MFg


----------



## Typi (12. September 2004)

hab leider nicht die möglichkeit, bilder online zu kriegen. aber hier ist ein bild der gleichen version. http://www.craigslist.org/pen/bik/41565145.html


----------



## Typi (24. September 2004)

Hier mal die anzeige, die ich für eBay geschrieben hab: 

Haro Dave Mirra 540 air Signiture Series in blau metallic aus ChrMo Stahl mit Giro, Bremsen vorn und hinten. Hochwertig, nicht mehr als "air" erhältlich, nicht mehr in blau metallic erhältlich! Gekauft: 26.3.2002, 439. Kurbeln: Haro (Stahl), Kettenblatt: Haro; 42T; 2mm breit (Stahl), Pedale: Fusion (Alu), Naben: hinten Quando KT Tech (neu!)(+Freilaufritzel, neu!) ; vorn Haro (Achsen 14mm inkl. Grindpegs aus ChrMo Stahl, silber chrom), Felgen: KINLIN Bat (Alu, Hohlkammer); 48-loch; 30mm breit; hohe Flanken (neu!) (Speichen 2mm, neu!), Mäntel: P-Man; 20x1.95; rot; Nylon (neu!), Sattel: Haro Dave Mirra Signiture Series, Gabel: Dave Mirra aus ChrMo Stahl, Bremsen: U-Brakes; Tektro, Bremsschläuche: Oryg, Lenker: Haro Kneesaver, Vorbau: Haro (neuwertig!). Insgesamt nur wenige kleine Kratzer. Komplett gereinigt und neu geschmiert mit langlebigem Leichtlauffett. (Zum Abholen)Transportfertig gepackt. Nach Montage der Laufräder sofort fahrbar. Probefahrt möglich. 20"-Schlauch dazu. (Bild ist nicht genau das gleiche Modell, aber vergleichbar) Bild: http://www.harobikes.com/mirra540/

Manches stimmt nicht. Das meiste stimmt aber mit den Angaben auf der Haro-Site überein. Müsste außer dem Antrieb und den Laufrädern alles so stimmen. 

PS.: Der Link oben stimmt nich mehr....


----------



## Jack Crow (24. September 2004)

Servus,

hast dus schon reingestellt bei Ebay? Finde es nämlich nicht.
Falls nicht hätte ich ziemliches Interesse, bin leider erst jetzt auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden.

Viele Grüsse,
Stefan


----------

